# Arowana eye like bubble



## Vincentkit111 (Mar 3, 2017)

Just got a silver arowana from North America pet store. When I transfered it to my tank I noticed that the left eye, there is like a clear bubble covering it. There is a small gash in the middle. Just wondering what could it be? Will it go away in time? What can I do? 

Got a 72 gal bowfront with 20 gal sump.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

clean, clean clean water, it may loose sight in that eye. transfer injury?


----------



## Vincentkit111 (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm assuming that it got scratched while transferring. Is that permanent? Will it subside?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

most likely from not acclimating properly. seen it happen a lot


----------



## Vincentkit111 (Mar 3, 2017)

Would it subside?


----------



## Vincentkit111 (Mar 3, 2017)

Getting worried now. Tried adding salt before but stopped since it is in a planted tank. The bubble is still there and now the white gash is getting a bit darker. Cloudy eyes? I'm sure it's just something external. Do I start medicating? Can I just use melafix? Do I have to use it with primafix? What other options do I have?


----------

